# US Nationals 2019



## Jacob F (Dec 19, 2018)

I’m just curious if anyone has heard anything about Nationals this year. I’m anxious to hear about it.


----------



## Loser (Dec 19, 2018)

Zach Garber is the best lmao


----------



## Jacob F (Dec 19, 2018)

Loser said:


> View attachment 9798
> Zach Garber is the best lmao


Is that real? Lmao


----------



## hotufos (Dec 19, 2018)

The past three US nationals have been announced on December 22, 17, and 23. I’ve been checking the WCA 3-4 times per day for the past week. It could be announced any time now. Also, I can’t immagine that Cubingusa announcement is real. If that was the case, Nationals would never be announced and competition date would pass without anyone knowing lol.


----------



## Loser (Dec 19, 2018)

Last year nats was announced November 29th lol


----------



## hotufos (Dec 19, 2018)

Loser said:


> Last year nats was announced November 29th lol


Where? I got Dec 23 from searching the WCA homepage posts history. Where was it announced before this?https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...-29-2018-in-salt-lake-city-utah-united-states


----------



## Jacob F (Dec 20, 2018)

hotufos said:


> The past three US nationals have been announced on December 22, 17, and 23. I’ve been checking the WCA 3-4 times per day for the past week. It could be announced any time now. Also, I can’t immagine that Cubingusa announcement is real. If that was the case, Nationals would never be announced and competition date would pass without anyone knowing lol.


But I think they were releasing information before then like qualifying times. I’d just like them to acknowledge that it’s going to happen


----------



## Loser (Dec 20, 2018)

Kit said on FB that they won't release anything until the contract is signed


----------



## David Zemdegs (Dec 20, 2018)

The Australian Nationals havent been announced yet.


----------



## Loser (Dec 20, 2018)

But Indian Nats have!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/IndianNationals2019


----------



## hotufos (Dec 20, 2018)

David Zemdegs said:


> The Australian Nationals havent been announced yet.


But will AUS have a dedicated nats this year, with worlds? I know in 2013 worlds was in the US and that counted as nats.


----------



## Loser (Dec 20, 2018)

hotufos said:


> Where? I got Dec 23 from searching the WCA homepage posts history. Where was it announced before this?https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...-29-2018-in-salt-lake-city-utah-united-states


Facebook


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 21, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/CubingUSA/posts/2258650840812394


----------



## Jacob F (Dec 22, 2018)

Kit Clement said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/CubingUSA/posts/2258650840812394


Ok. I can completely understand that. Thanks for updating us.


----------



## Jensen Birdwell (Jan 23, 2019)

If I were to have any predictions, it would be one of the following, These are just guesses, but i have these

St. Louis, Missouri
Kansas City, Kansas/Missouri
Charlotte, North Carolina
Philadelphia, Pennsylvania
Boston, Massachusetts
Buffalo, New York
If I had to say the most likely, it would be Charlotte or Buffalo.


----------



## Loser (Jan 24, 2019)

Its not Boston

Buffalo seems unlikely


----------



## Hazel (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm gonna guess Ohio!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 24, 2019)

Aerma said:


> I'm gonna guess Ohio!


I think that is to close to Nats 2017.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jan 24, 2019)

I have a hunch it’s boston but it might not be

Atlanta is my guess. Has had it in the past and has a massive organizing and delegate community.

Edit: There isn’t a very big venue in buffalo excluding their convention center and it’s way too close to Canada, would be equal Americans as to Canadians


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 24, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Atlanta is my guess. Has had it in the past and has a massive organizing and delegate community.
> 
> Edit: There isn’t a very big venue in buffalo excluding their convention center and it’s way too close to Canada, would be equal Americans as to Canadians


I think your right on those two points. Atlanta seems extremely possible!


----------



## Loser (Jan 24, 2019)

for the thousandth time guys it's not in boston


----------



## Loser (Jan 24, 2019)

hotufos said:


> But will AUS have a dedicated nats this year, with worlds? I know in 2013 worlds was in the US and that counted as nats.


Worlds is serving as their nats for this year


----------



## weatherman223 (Jan 24, 2019)

Loser said:


> for the thousandth time guys it's not in boston



I’d really quickly, beg my pardon, would like to ask you how you, in fact, know Boston is not a location? I’m curious.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 24, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> I have a hunch it’s boston but it might not be
> 
> Atlanta is my guess. Has had it in the past and has a massive organizing and delegate community.
> 
> Edit: There isn’t a very big venue in buffalo excluding their convention center and it’s way too close to Canada, would be equal Americans as to Canadians





Loser said:


> for the thousandth time guys it's not in boston


@Loser is right. It won't be in Boston.


----------



## Jacob F (Jan 24, 2019)

I don’t think it will be Boston just because of the Red Bull World Championship


----------



## Loser (Jan 24, 2019)

Jacob F said:


> I don’t think it will be Boston just because of the Red Bull World Championship


It's not in Boston, but how would that change anything?


----------



## Jacob F (Jan 24, 2019)

Loser said:


> It's not in Boston, but how would that change anything?


I don’t know that it would change anything. My thinking was just that they wouldn’t want to put it in a place that has recently hosted a championship.


----------



## Juicejam (Jan 24, 2019)

if we keep getting confirmation where it's _not_, we'll eventually find out where it is


----------



## Loser (Jan 24, 2019)

Juicejam said:


> if we keep getting confirmation where it's _not_, we'll eventually find out where it is


It's not Alaska. Just lowered down 25% of possible locations!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 24, 2019)

I just heard it's not going to be in Vancouver. Amsterdam is also right out.


----------



## Jacob F (Jan 24, 2019)

Baltimore Maryland just announced by CubingUSA


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 24, 2019)

Yay that’s really close to me!!!! Gonna go for a clock podium!!!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 24, 2019)

Jacob F said:


> Baltimore Maryland just announced by CubingUSA


Where?


----------



## Loser (Jan 24, 2019)

Facebook


----------



## Jacob F (Jan 24, 2019)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Yay that’s really close to me!!!! Gonna go for a clock podium!!!


Nice. Clock is one of my main events. I should make clock finals.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jan 25, 2019)

Probably wont go, since dad is returning from a deployment on the 28th of July most likely. It’s okay, I have a better chance of doing well at local competitions


----------



## cubezrawesome (Jan 25, 2019)

Jacob F said:


> Baltimore Maryland just announced by CubingUSA


yep


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 25, 2019)

Jacob F said:


> Baltimore Maryland just announced by CubingUSA


This is actually a little surprising to me because it's fairly close to IN.


----------



## cubezrawesome (Jan 25, 2019)

CornerCutter said:


> This is actually a little surprising to me because it's fairly close to IN.


it is


----------



## Loser (Jan 25, 2019)

A 9 hour drive isn't that close lol


----------



## Cameron Ray (Jan 25, 2019)

Definitely going, considering I live about 2 and a half hours away from Baltimore.


----------



## NykoCuber1 (Jan 25, 2019)

What's the date, please ?


----------



## Loser (Jan 25, 2019)

NykoCuber1 said:


> What's the date, please ?


It's August 1-4, but

Facebook.com/CubingUSA

Has that info and will have all future info.


----------



## Jacob F (Jan 25, 2019)

The date kind of sucks for me because school starts on the 5th here


----------



## Loser (Jan 25, 2019)

Jacob F said:


> The date kind of sucks for me because school starts on the 5th here


I knew people started mid August, but I never knew people started that absurdly early. I start after labor day lol


----------



## Jacob F (Jan 25, 2019)

Loser said:


> I knew people started mid August, but I never knew people started that absurdly early. I start after labor day lol


I had some friends in a different county who started July 31st.


----------



## Loser (Jan 25, 2019)

Jacob F said:


> I had some friends in a different county who started July 31st.


what state do you live in?


----------



## Jacob F (Jan 26, 2019)

Loser said:


> what state do you live in?


Tennessee


----------



## weatherman223 (Jan 26, 2019)

I know Falcon D49 here in Colorado Springs starts around August 1, but I always start around the 15th.


----------



## Jacob F (Jan 26, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> I know Falcon D49 here in Colorado Springs starts around August 1, but I always start around the 15th.


We used to start later, but the school board wants to get us on a new schedule, so the starting date gets earlier every year


----------



## Loser (Jan 26, 2019)

I've never started before labor Day lol


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 26, 2019)

Loser said:


> A 9 hour drive isn't that close lol


Closer than normal, but it's a nice central area on the East coast.


----------



## Jacob F (Jan 26, 2019)

CornerCutter said:


> Closer than normal, but it's a nice central area on the East coast.


I can see your point. I thought it was going to be Philadelphia just because it was a little farther northeast.


----------



## Skewber10 (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm selling some cubes at nationals
MF3RS2M $15
Yuxin little magic M $13
Meilong M $12
MF7 $10
Cubicle volt MS $10
Galexy V1 mega $ 10
cloud 5x5 M $10
If you are interested look here




In the video I accsidentaly made it sound as if the MF3Rs2 was not magnetic. I am selling it magnetic but I have not magnetised it yet and I have the magnets.

Update: I magnetised the MF3Rs2. The magnets feel very light.


----------

